# video capture hardware



## ididnotknow (Dec 3, 2006)

Please help me, i am trying to install a webcam and constantly get the message " no video hardware capture devices installed." What can i do to verify i do indeed have it? The camera is a 2.0 from ArcSoft. I am running windows xp as my os.
thanks


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Did you get a disk with it?


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

You problem is not an OS issue so I moved it so you receive more responses hopefully.

Good luck.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Do you have SP2 and all Windows updates and does your PC have 2.0 USB?

You can also check in Device Manager under USB devices click on the small + to expand the list and see if it mentions it there.

How to get to Device Manager

Click *Start *then *Run *type *devmgmt.msc *and click *OK*.


----------



## ididnotknow (Dec 3, 2006)

No, I did not. They said Microsoft comes with the pc(they share). I have tried everything but all to no avail.
I'll try anything.
Thanks.


----------

